# Snoring



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

hi everyone!! I have a question about Kensie (my chihuahua)and what I noticed when she's asleep. Okay, first off is it normal for my dog to make these sounds that almost sound like she's hiccuping? The "hiccup" is continuous, until I wake her out of being concerned. I haven't noticed any pattern, or factor that might be causing these sounds, but it doesn't happen ALL the time she's asleep. Is this okay? Also, she does this weird thing were she's moving eyes and mouth a strange way.. Almost in a seizure form (or what I guess a seizure would look like). She's my first chihuahua, and there's been times I've been so scared to fall asleep cause I don't want her to have a seizure because of this behavior. Like I said, I've never seen a seizure happen in animal or human, but I'm guessing this is similar? I hope I made sense, and not looking like a weirdo whose over obsessed with my Kensie.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Chelsea, firstly I just wanted to say that nobody on here will think you are wierd for having concerns about your pet, this forum is all about help and support. What you are describing sounds familiar to me as my Bella is a very noisy little sleeper, she also makes little hiccuping sounds, snores very loudly and when she's having a dream her eyes flicker and her mouth makes all sorts of strange movements. I usually just leave her alone but if I thought she was distressed in any way I would just gently stroke the top of her head which usually makes her lazily open one eye as if to say 'why you wake me up mum'. I suggest you just keep an eye on her and I think you will soon get used to her little sounds.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly! One of mine sleeps like that, the other two are more quiet. The one that snores, actually makes a face like she is snarling sometimes. She also 'barks' occasionally too. Funny girl. She sleeps with my roommate. I have no animals in my bedroom at night!


----------



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for replying! I've been so worried about her having seizures or something like that...but i'm glad it's normal (or as normal as it can be)


----------



## butterflyH (Nov 9, 2012)

Don’t disregard your dog’s snoring as “being cute” or just part of who he is. Maybe it is on occasion when extremely tired but if it is frequent, realize your dog can’t breathe and needs your help to provide him a better quality of life.


----------

